# Universidad Carlos III (Madrid) vs ESADE (Barcelona)



## Student_26 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am currently searching for Universities to study for my Masters, and I am torn between two Universities and three degrees:

1. Universidad Carlos III (Madrid) - Executive Master in Financial Analysis

This is my preferred option because it is in Madrid, is quite cheap at 12,000 EUR and includes a thesis requirement (which gives me another option if I wish to pursue a career in academia). 

However, there are some things which I don't like about the degree. The lack of information online is baffling. Also, the Uni website doesn't really contain much information about the degree, and there are a number of spelling mistakes in the little clusters of information which I found. For a University wishing to establish itself as a reputable global institution, I find that unacceptable. However, I suppose that in life you get what you pay for.

2. Universidad Carlos III (Madrid) - Master in Finance

Same as above I suppose, but cheaper (7000 EUR). There is also a lack of information about it online. There isn't a thesis requirement, which I don't like. 

3. ESADE (Barcelona) - Master in Finance 

I really like the look of this degree. It seems professional, accredited as one of the top institutions worldwide (FT) and also has a thesis requirement. But, the price is somewhat prohibitive at around 24,000 EUR. I don't know whether I would be able to obtain a scholarship, and I wouldn't want to burden myself with a massive loan. At the same time, I know that the quality of education that I would be receiving at ESADE is top notch. 

4. IE (Madrid) - Master in Advanced Finance

Same as above, only costlier (42,000 EUR!!)

So I guess the choice is as follows:

1. Either invest in the best quality education possible (ESADE/IE), burden myself with a huge student loan and hope for the best; or

2. Study at UC3, not knowing much about the quality of the education but being safe in the knowledge that it would not deal much of a blow to my purse strings?

Could anyone help me with some information (anything!), particularly regarding Carlos III and/or whether you would take the plunge and study for a degree costing 24,000 EUR as opposed to a 12,000 EUR one?

Thank you very much! Please help me!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Which campus are the UC3 courses on?


----------



## Student_26 (Mar 22, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Which campus are the UC3 courses on?


They're in Getafe, 30 minutes away from Madrid. The advantage is that it is not quite Madrid (so rent prices shouldn't be as high) but easily accessible to the city centre.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I believe ESADE is the Bees Knees and it's got the price tag to prove it. However, you'd be immediately employable after you'd finished, although I'm not sure if that is immediately employable world wide or in Spain. If it's only Spain then I would qualify that statement and say immediately employable if there's a job going, and I'm not joking. Highly qualified professionals such as doctors, architects and engineers are leaving Spain to find work abroad as there are so few opportunities here.
Carlos III is a good university I think. It was/is the first to put into practice the alignment with other european universities as to length and course content. I worked in the Getafe campus a long time ago and have also worked in the Colmenarejo campus which is near where I live now, but only in the English programme. There was a thread about Carlos III not so long ago so you could do a search.
Personally I'd prefer to live in Madrid than Getafe, but you would probably save on rent (possibly not) and would definitely save on transport.

Here it is, not very enlightening, but...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/102778-universities-spain.html


----------



## Student_26 (Mar 22, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I believe ESADE is the Bees Knees and it's got the price tag to prove it. However, you'd be immediately employable after you'd finished, although I'm not sure if that is immediately employable world wide or in Spain. If it's only Spain then I would qualify that statement and say immediately employable if there's a job going, and I'm not joking. Highly qualified professionals such as doctors, architects and engineers are leaving Spain to find work abroad as there are so few opportunities here.
> Carlos III is a good university I think. It was/is the first to put into practice the alignment with other european universities as to length and course content. I worked in the Getafe campus a long time ago and have also worked in the Colmenarejo campus which is near where I live now, but only in the English programme. There was a thread about Carlos III not so long ago so you could do a search.
> Personally I'd prefer to live in Madrid than Getafe, but you would probably save on rent (possibly not) and would definitely save on transport.


Thank you for that. I'm actually leaning towards the IE (the course costs 35,000). So if I find a way to muster 35,000 I'll probably go to the IE. The UC3 website doesn't look professional at all. Spelling mistakes are shocking too.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I've just found this article about ESADE, but it doesn't have a date on it, or at least I can't find it
ESADE Escuela Superior de Administracion y Direccion de Empresas | Entrepreneur.com


----------

